# [MD 9415] NUr Overlay, Aufnahme nicht moeglich



## Surma (31. Oktober 2004)

Hallo...
Ich krieg hier echt die Kraetze!
Ich musste erstmal ewig suchen, bis ich ueberhaupt es geschafft hab, meine Medion MD 9415 mit WDM-Unterstuetzung zu installieren (brauch man ein extra Programm zu, muss aber die NT-Version installieren und nicht die 2000er, weil die nicht geht  )
Nun hab hier meine TV Karte also endlich auch in VIrtual Dub zu gesicht bekommen, kann aber alles nur im Overlaymodus sehen. NUr kann man im Overlaymodus nicht aufnehmen...
Schalte ich in den "preview"-Modus bei RGB 24 krieg ich nur buntes Pixelgewirr von gruen nach Punk zu sehen.
Bei RGB 16 ist NICHTS zu sehen.

Was soll ich nur machen? Ich wollt endlich meine  Camera an den PC anschliessen


----------

